
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (November 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
joshmanders
SEEKING WORK | Dubuque, IA USA | REMOTE ONLY

Full snack JavaScript developer well versed in React.js, Vue.js, Node.js,
GraphQL, React-Native, Webpack, Docker, and Dokku.

I eat sleep and breathe JavaScript. So much so that my license plate is NODEJS
[https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960](https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960)

I've contributed heavily to open source both in tools I use, and my own code
being open sourced. You can see my github profiles at
[https://github.com/joshmanders](https://github.com/joshmanders) (personal)
and [https://github.com/aniftyco](https://github.com/aniftyco) (my company
org)

I'm building an application performance monitoring service on top of Google
Lighthouse you can see at [https://appmetrics.co](https://appmetrics.co)

I'm available for whatever you need. If I don't know it, I can pick up on it
quickly to get the job done.

Email me josh@joshmanders.com make sure to mention this thread.

------
znq
THANK YOU!

Just wanted to take this opportunity to say thank you! I started out as a
freelance mobile developer in 2009 and over those years got many great work
contacts and friends through this monthly thread. My single freelance activity
has grown over those 10 years into multiple successful businesses[1][2][3] and
even investments and partnerships.

Super stoked to be part of the HN community! It's still my daily #1 website. I
hope it to be around for at least another 10 years. Hopefully forever.

[1] [https://mobilejazz.com](https://mobilejazz.com)

[2] [https://bugfender.com](https://bugfender.com)

[3] actually many businesses that failed as well (Localname, DevCraft,
Enterprise Push Technology)

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | Remote two-person web development team, also
hireable individually

My partner and I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and
managing large custom-made web applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

I specialize in front-end, UX design (Javascript ES6+, React, Vue, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, Webpack, Node, etc.), and also do light back-end work.

My partner specializes in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on
Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does light
front-end work.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

~~~
cptaj
I really dig the way you guys present your portfolio as "case studies". I've
often wondered how to do this myself since showing source is kind of useless
and often conflicts with NDAs. I thought about videos and short blog posts but
you guys really nailed it.

------
tombh
SEEKING WORK | Remote (UK passport, currently in SE Asia) but willing to
relocate

13 years experience. Full stack, Kubernetes, DevOps, Golang, Elixir, Ruby,
Python, JS, React, Typescript, CSS

I made [https://brow.sh](https://brow.sh) the modern text-based browser that's
been here on HN a few times and got 11.5k stars on Github.

Find out more about me at [https://tombh.co.uk](https://tombh.co.uk)

Email: tom@... at the website above.

------
koverda
SEEKING FREELANCER | Los Angeles, CA | Remote

We are an IoT company in the cannabis space. We make monitoring tools for
cannabis growers. We're looking for a marketer to run pretty much all of our
marketing. An ideal candidate would have an understanding of the cannabis
space, experience with Facebook and Google advertising, email marketing,
content creation, and SEO.

Check us out at getpulse.co My email is peter(a)getpulse.co - reach out if
you're interested.

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based; UTC-5)

Experienced senior full-stack developer specializing in prototype/MVP
development, automation/process improvement, and ad-hoc problem solving.

Have worked across multiple industries: finance, NGOs, academia, startup,
insurance, marketing, politics.

Looking for projects starting in December 2019 onward, with roughly 1- to
6-month timelines and budgets ~US$20k-100k. Prefer to bill hourly or day rate,
but by milestone is fine too.

Proactive communicator with good time-management skills. Have worked with
clients found via HN, some over several years. References available upon
request.

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Backend: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - DB: PostgreSQL or NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Linux VPS
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
hn.2019-11@firesteel.consulting

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
fiftyacorn
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or Remote

I am a freelance developer with over 20 years of experience delivering
software, specializing in Java and JavaScript. Ive worked for a range of
clients from multi-national to single person businesses, developing large
scale applications down to plugins and apps.

I am also an experienced technical writer and course creator
([https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/hands-
enter...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/hands-enterprise-
application-development-java-9-video))

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa, React.js, GraphQL, Redux,
Wordpress, Oracle, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and
more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinrfarrell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinrfarrell/)

Email: martin@javabullets.com /
[https://dzone.com/users/438281/farrelmr.html](https://dzone.com/users/438281/farrelmr.html)

Blog: [https://www.javabullets.com](https://www.javabullets.com) /
[https://dzone.com/users/438281/farrelmr.html](https://dzone.com/users/438281/farrelmr.html)

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE OK, TRAVEL OK

I'm a product engineer and systems architect with 10+ years of experience
building software and solving business problems. I recently left my full-time
gig and have been focusing on side projects, but thought I'd put out some
feelers on HN and see what else is out there :)

My most recent product is [https://kvdb.io](https://kvdb.io) a hosted key-
value database and app platform. It has a few hundred users, a pretty diverse
group of developers. It got a bit of a controversial launch on HN (see the
blog if you're curious), but I'm powering through it :) Previously, I was
heavily involved in the VPN space, building custom VPN SDKs, clients, servers,
DPI tools, etc.

I'm really open to all new projects in any space and technology, so please
feel free to reach out if you think I may be of help, email amir@pilvy.com

If you like links, check these out:

KVdb Tech Blog: [https://blog.kvdb.io](https://blog.kvdb.io)

My company: [https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir)

------
slig
SEEKING FREELANCER | remote only

I'm looking for someone familiar with React, TypeScript and SVG.

The project is a "Raven Progressive Matrices" editor. There are a lot of test
questions based on that original idea, some involving 3 by 3 squares, clocks,
"pie charts", etc.

The idea is to have an parametrized editor where the user can create their own
question using a specific template. After choosing a template, the user can
tweak the parameters for each of the 8 positions of the test (1 is an empty
space, which the test taker must figure out) plus the 8 possible answers. The
simplest template would be this one [1], more complex ones can involve showing
multiple figures and rotating them.

After creating their own question, the user can export to PNG and the
parameters are POSTed to the server.

The project should done be in a way that adding new "questions templates"
would be a matter of creating a new React Component and defining its possible
parameters. For instance, one component that displays a "pie chart" as shown
bellow plus eight booleans indicating which part of the pie is filled. [2]

See examples of such questions here: [1]
[https://ibb.co/wgP4pTr](https://ibb.co/wgP4pTr) [2]
[https://ibb.co/Ht5459X](https://ibb.co/Ht5459X)

Get in touch using my email in my profile. I'm not in a hurry, and we can work
directly or via Upwork.

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 16 years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, more ETL
than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel algorithms.

I haven't yet found a programming language that I'm not productive in. In the
last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java, Python, Javascript (browser and
Node.js), and Ruby professionally. Earlier this year, I quickly picked up
Typescript, and soon helped the rest of the team understand it better.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I recently developed an important new feature for a client within
an existing codebase with tests within their ten day budget.

I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a schedule that
suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code!

Looking to work on great projects where I can be a powerful asset in scaling a
business. Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is) Over eight years
of experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science, and more. I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 4-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
dogcomplex
SEEKING WORK | Remote Preferred (BC Canada, PST timezone, UTC-8)

Location: Victoria, BC (Canada)

Remote: Yes, 6 years experience

Willing to relocate: Maybe, but Remote or local preferred

Technologies: ReactJS + Native, PHP, SQL, JS/HTML/CSS etc

Email: warrenkoch at gmail

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6Qa...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QEJDogsCCdgdTPKoes4Ts6QaQ0Us_gHHmP6RdRHIy-I/edit?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-
koch-156aa026/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/warren-koch-156aa026/)

Github: [https://github.com/dogcomplex](https://github.com/dogcomplex)

Been programming in PHP for 15 years, 6 professionally. Been using the React
stack for a year now, lots to learn but fairly comfortable now. Can handle
most aspects of a project - from initial design to fully working MVP - as a
solo developer, but enjoy working with teams too. I love front-end work, and
have a strong eye for UX/UI design.

I run a sole-proprietorship with experience contracting to American companies,
and happy to walk through the specifics.

Asking rate: $35 USD/hr. PST Timezone, but very flexible.

Available for up to 40 hours a week currently for the right client

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local only

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

~~~
pc86
It's a shame that you require onsite visits multiple times a week for only
20-30 hours; I am a local-to-Philly .Net software architect and while I would
love to pick up another 20 hours a week of work, I have a full-time job so
cannot meet onsite between 9 and 5.

If you can be lax on this requirement I think it will expand your contracting
pool greatly!

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
zackmorris
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boise, Idaho (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, SQL, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Swift, Objective-C, C++, MATLAB,
Python, Shell, Assembly, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2Sw8XT/view)

Email: zmorris at gmail dot com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/zack-
morris-48996538/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zack-morris-48996538/)

Github: [https://github.com/zmorris](https://github.com/zmorris)

Full stack web and mobile developer experienced with Laravel, event-driven
databases such as Firebase and declarative/data-driven/functional styles of
programming.

Worked in survey administration, social networking, transportation logistics,
residential energy usage, mediation management and gaming.

Advocate for test-driven/behavior-driven development (TDD/BDD), continuous
integration and self-documenting APIs.

Interested in emerging technologies like reprogrammable hardware (such as
FPGAs) controlled by modern languages (like TensorFlow and Elixir) to ease
implementing concise, performant, maintainable solutions in fields like
machine learning.

Hoping to work with a team that promotes professional development for
coworkers.

------
jeremybernier
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (U.S. Citizen) - Senior Fullstack / Frontend /
Javascript Engineer

I specialize in building web applications (over 4 years experience with React
and Node.js), everything from complex data-driven applications with slick
responsive UIs to performance optimization.

React, Node.js, Javascript, Webpack, CSS / Sass, Web Components / Lit-Element
/ Polymer, CI/CD (Jenkins, CircleCI, Netlify), AWS / Google Cloud, A/B testing
(eg. Optimizely), Gatsby, Next.js, Canvas, WebGL, Three.js, D3.js, Websockets,
Docker, Redis, Nginx

Some interests include progressive web apps (eg. offline support), real-time
applications (eg. Websockets), data visualization, and game development.

Website: [https://www.jbernier.com](https://www.jbernier.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier/](https://linkedin.com/in/jeremysbernier/)

Resume: [https://www.jbernier.com/resume](https://www.jbernier.com/resume)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeremybernier](https://github.com/jeremybernier)

Email: jeremy [dot] s [dot] bernier [at] gmail.com

~~~
imeyou
Hi Jeremy, are you open to considering fulltime roles in Brooklyn? Small and
core team, well-funded fin-tech platform. Offering $120000 - $160000

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK — Philadelphia, PA — Remote or PHL

Hi, I'm Julius -- I build iOS & Android apps, backend APIs, and React apps. I
also do some data analytics and visualization work.

\- In the past I built the Fitocracy iOS apps (frequently featured on the App
Store), the Daily Burn Apple TV app (was on display in Apple Stores all over
the country after launching), the Charlie App iOS app, Mike's Macros iOS &
Android apps, and many others.

\- For the past few years I've done work on university research projects
including RTMDx
([http://www.rutgerscps.org/software.html](http://www.rutgerscps.org/software.html))
which is used by police departments in around a dozen cities in the US and
NJTSS Early Reading ([http://njtss-earlyreading.com/](http://njtss-
earlyreading.com/)) which is used by 30 school districts in New Jersey.

\- Once upon a time I ran runswiftlang.com (now defunct), which was a popular
way to run/test Swift in your browser when it first came out.

I'm a polyglot and can work in Python, Objective-C, Swift, Java, Ruby, and
JavaScript/Typescript. My preferred stack at the moment is Django/DRF + React
for building apps on the web, and native on the mobile side.

I want to build cool stuff that reaches and delights a lot of users. Reach out
if you're interested in working together!

\--

Website: [https://juliusparishy.com/](https://juliusparishy.com/)

Email: hello [at] juliusparishy [dot] com

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK | EU | Remote

I'm project leader, backend and database developer, system admin and
automation expert with over 15 years of experience in various programming
languages, open source technologies, systems integration and system
administration. I've built several projects from bottom up, maintained several
unmaintainable legacy systems and migrated them to new technologies, I've done
SQL database consulting and mentoring, system architecture and code review
(CTO for hire), security oriented system review...

Skills:

    
    
      * C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Go, Java...
    
      * SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, DWH
    
      * SOLR, ElasticSearch, Nginx+Lua (OpenResty)
    
      * Web Scrapping, XML+XSLT, ETL pipelines, DWH building
    
      * Ansible, DevOps/Monitoring with Prometheus, Grafana, Telegraf, Loki...
    
    

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

------
lpolzer
SEEKING WORK * Vancouver BC, Canada / Germany / Remote preferred *
Technologies: Go, Python, Linux, AWS/Cloud. Everything web. Interested in
Rust.

Might work on Java, Kotlin or Scala code if it's in good shape. Extensive
fullstack experience, but prefer backend and scripting.

Résumé/CV: [http://lpolzer.com/cv](http://lpolzer.com/cv) (not mobile-ready
yet, sorry)

Email: polzer@fastmail.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work, but generally open to other
opportunities.

I specialize in backend and scripting work, and have worked on a wide variety
of projects over a span of more than 15 years. I can ramp up to new tech and
environments quickly. My last gig was as a software engineer at Amazon
Vancouver for 20 months. I speak German and English. I get work done, and can
also communicate with clients to refine requirements. I am honest, and I'm
trying to be a fair and decent person at all times.

Here's a testimonial from a former client: "We were working on a tight
deadline for an accelerator program and he did an excellent job of completing
the prototype with enough time to make tweaks and launch before submission. He
was wonderful to work with: a great listener and understood my vision for the
product; he put together exactly what I was looking for despite starting with
just a vague idea and several basic sketches. I have a consulting/VC
background that lacks in technical experience so I relied on him heavily to
make several choices, and he was decisive and worked confidently despite the
ambiguity. I would love to work with him again in the future!"

Thanks for reading! Looking forward to your messages. :-)

~~~
imeyou
Hi Leslie, I have a 100% remote SRE role with a Silicon Valley startup,
Lively!

Location: San Francisco Company Stage: Series A(15.2M) Company Tech Stack:
AWS, Node, PostgreSQL, React, TypeScript Job Tech Stack: AWS, Chef, Python,
Ruby, Salt, Cloudformation, Terraform Company Size: ~35 Engineering Team Size:
~10

Is email the best way to contact you? I can send over complete details.

------
r6203
SEEKING WORK | Germany | Remote

I swear to god, if you help me fuel my addiction...

... I do whatever it takes to transform your idea into a MVP (minimum viable
product) within a few weeks.

I have a confession to make. Over the last few years, I tried every frontend
framework under the sun, jumped from JavaScript to ClojureScript to Elm...

... until I came up with a stack (which you can read below) I absolutely love
and which I'm literally addicted to.

So here's the deal: You got an idea for a SaaS/Web app you want to see in the
world? Then get in touch with me and tell me your overall idea. If my stack is
the right choice for your problem (and I will be brutally honest with you),
you send me your full requirements. From there on, you can spend your time
marketing your product, etc. as I work fully on auto pilot.

Here's my daily fix:

\- TypeScript (but I'm willing to sacrifice my love for types with JavaScript
if you want.)

\- React (because we all got hit by the Angular 2 bus a few years ago...)

\- Styled Components

\- Various CSS frameworks/libraries (Bootstrap, Bulma, Tailwind, Ant Design)

\- GatsbyJS

\- Node.js

\- Koa

\- Various 3rd party rest apis (Stripe, Mailchimp, Mailgun, Twilio, etc.)

I work on a weekly basis which, in my opinion, makes it easier for both of us
to get a feeling for the time and money needed to invest in your project.

Sounds cool? Then shoot me an email with your idea and I'll get back to you
within a few hours.

robin.altay@gmail.com

------
adamjroth
SEEKING WORK | Connecticut, USA

Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient, productive and highly available)
Willing to relocate: For the right position; remote w/ occasional travel much
preferred

Open to FT or PT freelance projects, development work, source code audits,
reworking codebases left in poor shape. Specializing in Rails & React Native.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZG_ZPS/view)

Email: adamjroth[at]gmail.com

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Australia (GMT +10) Hi, My name is Adam and I am
software engineer with experience primarily with back end systems and
development. I am currently employed but seeking freelance work on the side. I
also have over 10 years experience in in the industry. Whats your experience?
\- Backend services architecture and development (scheduled services, delayed
email's etc...)

\- Web Development using Laravel, Symfony and Zend2

\- API Development experience using Lumen

\- Backend Ecommerce system development experience, building services such as
subscription calculators and scheduled jobs

\- Designing and building complicated online web forms

How I can help you?

\- I can provide technical guidance about how to structure your
application/system and reasons why

\- I can help add new features on your existing project if you need an quick
extra set of hands

\- Fixing problems or reducing technical debt on your existing project (I am a
big fan of TDD)

\------

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

Email: adam_straube[at]outlook.com

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Full stack Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping founders with deep domain experience who are funded
and need to build a v1. B2B SaaS is my specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN. A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take
his idea from napkin to $130M in revenue.

Been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails for
11, and consulting remotely for 10+. Clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success, conversion review)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
trycrmr
SEEKING WORK | Washington, DC | REMOTE ONLY

Certified AWS Solution Architect Professional for hire. Oversaw a team with a
portfolio of web applications on AWS before leaving that job to get into
freelancing and online courses. Experienced with and interested in DevOps
tooling and Infrastructure as code work. Have a look at my company website,
[https://groundedit.solutions/](https://groundedit.solutions/) , my Udemy
course, [https://www.udemy.com/user/grounded-it-solutions-
llc/](https://www.udemy.com/user/grounded-it-solutions-llc/) , or my personal
website, [https://terrycreamer.codes](https://terrycreamer.codes) to get an
idea about what I do and what I'm about.

Available 20 hours/week, but more interested in fixed-fee, short-term work.
Contact here with interest and to discuss pricing
[https://groundedit.solutions/](https://groundedit.solutions/) .

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Software Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as
a technical contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech
(HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me)

------
magicbuzz
SEEKING WORK | New Zealand | Remote

Senior Front-End Engineer

I build large React applications. I've been a front-end lead and I've shipped
products that have later been sold to other companies. My portfolio includes
onboarding flows, dashboards, large multipage data captures, web mapping apps,
visualizations, Shopify (Polaris React) plugins, amongst others. I'm not a
designer but I have UI/UX sensibilities (color impact, eye levels, etc.). My
JS experience goes back to 2014 when I wrote a 100% JS FTP/SFTP plugin for
Atom and I create in modern, functional ES6+. My CSS knowledge is near
encyclopaedic.

Technologies I've worked with: ES6+, React, Redux, NodeJS, GraphQL(Apollo),
REST, Material-UI, Leaflet, Postgres, SVG, Linux, NGINX, Lua, Python (pre-2016
FTE Python dev), Redux-saga, Express, Webpack, git, Netlify, Firebase, GAE,
AWS, Docker, Three.js, F#, OCaml (interested in pure functional)

My timezone is 4 hrs after west coast and 2 hrs before Sydney.

Portfolio: [https://dunedin.digital](https://dunedin.digital)

Email: timburgess@mac.com

I love bringing interesting ideas to reality!

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have background in computer science and am able to
create everything from small business websites to custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
AbstractMichael
SEEKING FREELANCER | InstaREC | GPGPU Software Developer (3D/Qt) | Stuttgart,
DE | Remote

At InstaReconstruct (InstaREC), we’re currently working towards the release of
our next-generation photogrammetry and scan processing solution. Like our
sister company, InstaLOD, we’re enabling enterprise and entertainment
companies to create magical 3D experiences in a faster, automated, and
scalable way. From military companies building next-generation simulations and
data analysis to leading automotive and game developers — our tech plays a
vital part in delivering their project.

We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders and adventurers –
driven product owners that want to make a difference through their work. We’re
looking for passionate C++ software developers with experience in GPGPU
programming frameworks and technologies, such as OpenCL and CUDA, GPU based
optimizations techniques, and modern 3D frameworks. Ideally, you've used the
Qt-framework in past projects.

If interested, please provide an up-to-date resume to Michael@theabstract.co.

------
maxbond
SEEKING WORK | Santa Fe, NM, USA | REMOTE

Hi! I'd love to write your Python unit tests, so you don't have to!

For more information about me & my service, please visit my Fiverr gig.

[https://www.fiverr.com/share/vv8rRN](https://www.fiverr.com/share/vv8rRN)

I'm working on establishing a portfolio on Github, but to establish trust in
the meantime, if you contact me on Fiverr and mention that you came from
Hacker News, I'll write you 1 test for free. That way you can try me out, and
I can get to know your codebase, and if you want to pull the trigger I'll be
able to jump right into working.

I'm also learning how to do parametric design for 3D printing in OpenSCAD. I'm
very proficient in the language, but actual printing experience is limited, so
I'm not ready to do it professionally. But if this is something you'd pay for,
I'd love to hear from you. I'm getting ready to buy my first printer & hoping
to offer this as a service in the next 3 months. My email is in my profile.

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
BrodaNoel
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for UX/Product Designers (and more)

Hello everyone! I’m Noel. I saved some money and now I want to invest it in
some personal projects during my free time.

I need people for: * Creating logos * Creating UI/UX designs (with no user-
research. I’ll do the user-research and I’ll just send you the pages/features
that needs to be created) * Writing good product descriptions or product
speech (you know, explaining how a feature works, and “why you should pay for
this product”)

It’s not gonna be a full-time job. Every time I need to start a new project,
I’ll send an email to a few of you, asking for how much time do you think it
can take to finish the project (anyway, I’ll try to not work with fixed
prices, but it will help to get a cost estimation). If I choose you, I’ll send
you a full detail of the pages/features that need to be created, and I’ll
trust in your creativity and your UX experience, in order to create them. So,
you are going to be responsible for defining the UX (more fun for you) with
some input from my side.

So, if you can do some of those task mentioned above, send me an email to
brodanoel@gmail.com Please, the email should contain: * Your portfolio or any
kind of work that you already worked on (please, don’t bother you sending a
PERFECT portfolio. Just send something) * How much time have you taken
creating each of your portfolio projects? (Will be helpful to get some cost
estimations) * Your rate (USD per hour) (consider that I’m not a company. It’s
just a couple of side projects)

Important: I’m not in a hurry with none of the coming project. I WILL NOT
request things to be done “yesterday”. We’ll have time. The job is going to be
chill out.

I hope to see you there!

PS.: Please, only freelancers. No companies.

------
slau
SEEKING WORK | Copenhagen, Denmark | Remote or local

Cloud & Scalability Consultant. I do everything from cloud infrastructure,
networks, backend development, product brainstorming. I have over a decade of
experience in the telecom, security and database industries as tech lead,
VPoE, etc. In addition, I work with startups to help founders find, interview
and hire their first CTO or engineer, and I also provide technical due-
diligence reviews for VCs.

I’m mostly familiar with AWS, Kubernetes, containers, micro services. I can
tackle C++, Python, Golang, PHP, Ruby projects. If you’re willing to accept
slightly slower deliveries, I’m also happy to look at Rust, though I wouldn’t
consider myself proficient just yet.

I’ve written code that’s running on billions of devices. In particular, I know
a lot about the telephony industry, have built entire phone systems from
scratch, and debugged problems in Twilio’s own platform by building hardware
to test specific things on their platform.

Website: [https://unticks.com](https://unticks.com)

------
GauntletWizard
Seeking Work - Seattle or Remote.

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks. I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for
fixing your build, as well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

~~~
imeyou
Hi there! Are you open for fulltime 100% remote roles?

------
nullpilot
SEEKING WORK | Germany, REMOTE PREFERRED | Short term / part time

Experience with: Javascript, Frontend, Crypto, DB

Preferred work is early stage development: RnD, Prototyping, Scaffolding, MVP

More specific experiences:

\- Vue.js interfaces and backend integration

\- Node backends - Express, Koa, Knex

\- Elixir backend and tooling - Mix, Phoenix

\- Databases - Redis, Postgres

\- Object serialization - Protobuf, MsgPack, Schemapack

\- Interactive chat bots and tooling - Telegram

\- Crypto / Blockchain / DAG - IOTA

If interested, my email address is in my profile

------
sanedigital
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help non-technical founders build and launch technical startups, going from
idea to published MVP within 4 weeks, for less than $10K.

Imagine, one month from now you could already be building your user base.
Guaranteed. If we can't identify an MVP we can build and launch within four
weeks, we'll refund our fees.

Over the last ten years, I've helped validate, design, and develop over 25
products across app stores and the web. In that time, I've worked with Fortune
500s as a consultant at Google, with venture-backed startups as a partner at
Gradient, and with founders of all types as owner and project lead at SANE
Digital.

Here's some of my recent work.

Knowhere (iOS, 5 stars): [https://apple.co/2Nxiff8](https://apple.co/2Nxiff8)

Self Portrait Project (iOS, 4.7 stars):
[https://apple.co/2N7jpyW](https://apple.co/2N7jpyW)

Wheels Up (Android, 5 stars): [https://bit.ly/2NBmDth](https://bit.ly/2NBmDth)

Contact me at james@sane.digital

Or schedule a 30 minute chat with me anytime here:
[https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-
call](https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-call)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
knight-a744b463/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-knight-a744b463/)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Web, Mobile, App, Apps, API, Backend, Node, Node.js,
Swift, Objective-C, Java, Kotlin, React, ReactNative, Product, Design,
Strategy, MVP, Validation.

------
vabole
SEEKING WORK | Moscow, Russia | Willing to relocate

Full Stack Javascript Developer experienced with modern stack, looking to join
a team working on an interesting project.

Tech: TypeScript | React | Redux | Node.js | MongoDB | PostgreSQL

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilia-
safronov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ilia-safronov/)

Email: ilia.a.safronov@gmail.com

------
jasey
SEEKING WORK

    
    
       Location: Remote, Sydney, Australia, Asia or close by 
       Technolgoies: Fullstack Web (C#.net, PHP, Golang), Mobile (Swift on iOS & Android), AWS cloud 
     
       Resume: http://mindfsck.net/resume/cv_jason_whatson.pdf
       Linked in: http://au.linkedin.com/pub/jason-whatson/31/402/baa
    
       - Over 10 years software development experience in Fullstack Web dev & Mobile
       - Last 2 full time roles where as Senior Developer at multinational companies
       - Latest project completeted in Aug/2019 for national TV campaign - https://www.thegreatrecamp.com
       - Mobile app with over 100k downloads rated 4.5 stars on iOS & Android
    

Contact: [http://mindfsck.net/contact/](http://mindfsck.net/contact/)

Aditional Keywords: Java, Postgresql, MySQL, Microsoft SQL, GIT, Linux,
ReactJS, Angular.js, Serverless, Lambda, S3, SES, SNS, Cloudfront, RDS,
Wordpress

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Lens
Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted
for had their app demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently
contributing to an open-source, iOS implementation of WebXR. I've built
augmented reality, social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-
based products. I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and
growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, iMessage extensions,
Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, iScape, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15+ years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
felixvolny
SEEKING WORK | Vienna, Austria or relocate | Remote + Onsite

Experienced JavaScript / Frontend / Fullstack Engineer.

React, GraphQl, Node, UI/UX, APIs, SPAs, Web APIs, offline-first, React
Native, Electron

[https://felix-volny-projects.netlify.com/projects-2018/](https://felix-volny-
projects.netlify.com/projects-2018/),
[https://github.com/volny/](https://github.com/volny/),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-volny/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/felix-
volny/)

My current interests are GraphQl (front- and backend, experience with
Apollo/Prisma React/Node/Postgres stack in production), serverless and CI/CD
in general, modern web APIs, and data visualization in the browser. Huge plus
if I get to work on some of these!

Please get in touch at felix@volny.co to let me know how I can be helpful!

------
alexander-edge
SEEKING WORK | London, UK | Remote or on-site

Senior iOS developer (Objective-C / Swift). I have experience in:

\- building prototypes \- leading a development team \- improving app
stability and performance \- architecting a new app or feature

Available from 25th November 2019.

Website: [https://www.alexedge.co.uk](https://www.alexedge.co.uk) E-mail:
alex+hn@alexedge.co.uk

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
fao_
SEEKING WORK | UK, Remote

Freelance/Contractor, focused on systems-level software. I have experience
with C (>8 years), Erlang (1 year), Lua, X86_64 Intel Assembly, and Python
(Among others -- ask me!). As a hobby I like writing parsers, and I'm
currently writing a tutorial for writing UEFI code.

I consider programming a craft and I like to take care to write safe and
readable code. I like communicating my skills, mentoring others is a joy to
do.

Website: [https://finnoleary.net](https://finnoleary.net)

My CV is available in plain text
([https://finnoleary.net/cv.txt](https://finnoleary.net/cv.txt)), PDF
([https://finnoleary.net/cv.pdf](https://finnoleary.net/cv.pdf)), and troff
([https://finnoleary.net/cv.1](https://finnoleary.net/cv.1))

Email: finnoleary@inventati.org

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Bangkok, Thailand or Remote

I’m ready to take over the project your developer has abandoned. Can help you
fix that bug that makes your business lose money. Would happily help you
develop a prototype so you can validate the idea, start selling, or get
funding.

Not married to any technology. Used them all. Most versed (but not limited to)
at Python, PHP (vanilla, Laravel, Symfony, as well as WordPress, Magento,
NextCloud), JavaScript (vanilla JS and NodeJS), Ruby, C#. Worked on
integrations and building extensions in Shopify, PropertyWare, Elastix,
GSuite, etc. Generally problem solving focused rather than tech stack
obsessed. Fine about using whatever gets the job done.

Some of my clients: [https://www.thecabin.com](https://www.thecabin.com)
[https://www.laurajswan.com](https://www.laurajswan.com)
[https://intrepidplanet.com](https://intrepidplanet.com)
[https://assurasoftware.com](https://assurasoftware.com)
[https://europeanjewishfund.org](https://europeanjewishfund.org)
[https://earnix.com/](https://earnix.com/)
[https://www.acamica.com/](https://www.acamica.com/)
[https://wcf.co.nz](https://wcf.co.nz)
[https://lightfollowsbehaviour.com](https://lightfollowsbehaviour.com)
[https://baselbasket.ch](https://baselbasket.ch)

No client is too small. Happy to help small businesses as well as corporations
tackle unique issues they are facing.

Prompt response. Immediate availability. Quick delivery.

Contact: milozo@yandex.com

------
haukur
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY (GMT)

I'm a web & product development consultant based in Iceland. Specializing in
web development, I work with startups of all sizes and help them build MVPs
and full-fledged products. In order to help you build the best product, I make
an effort to understand the needs of the company and the customer in equal
measure, and I can help you innovate and design new features. I also help
teams improve the architecture, performance, and tooling in existing projects.
I tend to work with JavaScript, Node.js, React, and all the tooling around
these technologies, but I'm flexible in that regard and have experience with
many of the major frameworks and languages.

I'm currently evaluating and looking for clients for the second quarter of
2019 and onwards.

Website: [https://hph.is](https://hph.is)

GitHub: [https://github.com/hph](https://github.com/hph)

Email: hph@hph.is

~~~
haukur
I cannot edit the post above, but it was meant to say that I'm looking for new
clients in 2020.

------
lukehager1
SEEKING WORK | Colorado, USA | REMOTE, CAN RELOCATE

Software architect with over a decade of full stack experience. I've been
working with React since its inception, and I have a strong knack for finding
the best (simplest) solutions to complex problems while ensuring
understandability, flexibility, and long term maintainability.

Master of:

Modern JavaScript (all the ES2016/ES6+ async/await, destructuring, etc.
syntactic sugar), Node.js, React.js, Hooks (Redux is no longer necessary),
CSS-in-JS (styled-components), NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB, etc.), Git, Heroku,
Websockets (e.g., Socket.io, real-time data replication, etc.)

Can definitely make things happen with:

TypeScript, Serverless AWS, Google Cloud, SQL (Postgres, etc.), Linux, Robots
(automation in general), Unreal Engine, Machine Learning (Tensorflow)

CV: "nobots" is the pass
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!At2wvjSCjhYqg1nfSI5UWC96XVoQ](https://1drv.ms/b/s!At2wvjSCjhYqg1nfSI5UWC96XVoQ)

~~~
oatmealsnap
Two tips:

I can't download that file without logging in to a OneDrive account.

I'm human, and I have no idea what that is for.

~~~
ciceryadam
It's only asking for a password, and that's what the string is for

~~~
sixQuarks
requiring a password to view a resume is the opposite of "finding simple
solutions for complex problems"

~~~
lukehager1
I've received a lot of spam from bots scraping my CV, which has been made
apparent by the fact that they contact me via information listed only on my
CV.

If someone is incapable of taking 2 seconds to enter (or copy and paste) a few
letters, even on mobile, then they are probably someone I'm not interested in
working with anyway, so this prevents everyone from wasting time. Life is
short. :)

------
harry-s
SEEKING WORK | INDIA | REMOTE | ReactJS / Frontend / JS developer | 2-3 years
of experience | Led team | Experience with product as well as service dev

I would help you with making of frontend for your project and backend too if
it involves one or any of these - reactjs/jquery, scss/css, redux, redux-saga,
mongodb, nodejs/express, mysql, socketjs, firebase, react-native, js/es6,
responsive web development, single page applications, material-ui, ant-design,
mobx and more!

I would help you from setting up a simple-blogging site to making complex
admin-panels for the application.

\+ Github: [https://github.com/astriskit](https://github.com/astriskit)

\+ Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit](https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit)

>>> Contact-me : dcotre.1760@outlook.com <<<<

------
lambda123
Seeking Work

From developing MVP from scratch alone, to doing growth hacking, to leading
international teams spanning across continents, I have done it all.

Location: Asia. Internet. Planning to relocate to Canada soon.

Remote: Yes.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtSgcdAw-
XO-HmnaaMvihw/edit?usp=sharing)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails 2.x, Rails 3.x, Rails 4.x , Rails 5.x, Rails 6.x Sinatra,
Ruby 1.8, Ruby 1.9, Ruby 2.x, Elixir/Phoenix React.js, Haml, Sass, Bootstrap,
Javascript, CoffeeScript, Jquery, Spring, Zeus, Geokit, Geocoder, ImageMagick,
MiniMagick, Rmagick, PalerClip, CarrierWave, Devise, Sidekiq, ActiveAdmin,
RailsAdmin, CanCan, Nokogiri, FriendlyId, Ckeditor, Liquid, SimpleForm, Rspec,
Cucumber, Postgresql, Mysql Git, Github, Vim, Ubuntu

Email: sunil.sks222@gmail.com

------
nalexn
SEEKING WORK | Moscow, Russia | REMOTE ONLY | Senior iOS Software Engineer

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, RxSwift, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-150-Rzu)

Email: alexey {at} naumov.tech

Blog: [https://nalexn.github.io](https://nalexn.github.io)

After over eight years working as a software engineer, I grew to an iOS team
lead of a public FinTech company working from their headquarters in Hollywood,
CA, followed by starting my startup.

Now I’m on the market for my next professional challenge as a software
engineer, who blends experience in mobile app development and systems
architecture with product-oriented leadership and team coaching.

If you need an exceptionally skilled and proactive team player - check out my
Resume to read more about my experience!

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Git/GitHub, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interface Design, Responsive Web Development, Node.js, Express.js, Developer
Tools, Agile, WordPress, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: Available on request. See Github, LinkedIn, and my portfolio:

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (Front-End focused) specializing in using modern web
tools to build user-focused websites and web applications. I have strong web
fundamentals and a versatile skill set. Experienced working remotely and
collaboratively.

------
mitchell
SEEKING FREELANCER - Fully Remote, with presences in Seattle and NYC.

We're a small startup in the residential construction tech space looking for
some extra product velocity for the next ~3 months, maybe longer. Full-time or
part-time - either is fine. Possibly multiple freelancers, depending on the
situation.

Looking specifically for help in React Native, though experience with Rails
would potentially be helpful. Also interested in engaging with a small team if
that means you can take on some UX/design work.

The main thing that we're looking for is a trusted partner - someone who we
can give parts of our roadmap to and feel comfortable and confident that
they'll get that work done at a good pace and with good communication.
Everything else, we're flexible on.

If you're interested, my email and company website are in my profile. Drop me
a line and let me know how you think you can help

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, Coffeescript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN, ERPNext)

* Libaries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

------
greplogic
SEEKING PART-TIME OR SHORT-TERM WORK | Full Stack Engineer JS & Python | San
Francisco or remote

\--------------------

Experienced full-stack JS engineer with a background from both large and small
companies. I've worked on web apps, apis, productivity scripts, browser
extensions, etc. I also have experience with Python and contribute to open
source.

I have some spare cycles currently and prefer part-time and/or short-term
engagements from architectural review consultations to MVP delivery or
anything in-between.

\--------------------

Sample project: [https://wordsearchnext.com](https://wordsearchnext.com)

I'm currently building sc10n: [https://sc10n.com](https://sc10n.com)

\--------------------

Technologies:

\- React.js, Next.js, Marko, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, Postgres, MySQL,
HTML, CSS (& preprocessors), most of the JS toolchain and Python

\--------------------

Contact (please mention this thread):

\- email: collin [at] collinwu.com

------
thejbo
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote (some travel ok)

20 years professional experience - Infrastructure, CloudOps, WebOps, DevOps,
and Jack-of-all trades.

I've mostly worked with high-traffic Web sites: PHP-based primarily - most all
of it on AWS.

Extensive experience with Amazon Web Services, especially EC2 (ELB/ALB, AMI,
VPC, Auto-scaling), RDS, CodeDeploy, Route53, Certificate Manager . I have
plenty of exposure to most of the AWS services in some form though.

I have strong skills in:

\- Linux: RedHat/CentOS/AmazonLiunx, Ubuntu, Gentoo, Alpine

\- Supporting Web platforms: Apache, Nginx, PHP, Ruby-on-Rails, NodeJS

\- Database: MySQL/MariaDB (stand-alone and RDS), PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Infrastructure as Code: Puppet, Terraform, Packer

\- Monitoring and Alerting: Zabbix, ELK stack, Grafana, Datadog.

I’m located in US Pacific Time zone and can work with anyone based in the US.

Website: [https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/](https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/)

------
jdmg718
SEEKING WORK | Bilbao, Spain / Remote

Telecommunications Engineer, full knowledge of Internet stack protocols, VPNs
and networking. 4 years of iOS App Development. MVC, MVVM, Coordinator Pattern
and Reactive Swift. Experience in Python, Machine Learning for Time Series
forecasting. Experience with the following Apple frameworks: CloudKit, Network
Extensions and AVFoundation.

Latest job: Always-on VPN client for iOS devices Website/Portfolio:
[https://javierdemart.in](https://javierdemart.in) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/javierdemartin](https://github.com/javierdemartin)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
gargs
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Remote Only

Native iOS developer, experienced in refactoring old code as well as writing
in modern Swift. Previous experience includes senior positions at various
multinational companies, all of them with apps in top 5-15 of their respective
categories.

I have been remote for 5+ years, and would prefer to stay so, but if there's
an amazing opportunity that requires a little bit of onsite time, I would be
glad to discuss!

I don't have much, if any, of open source work, as I have been very focused on
my apps (which are also my hobbies). In my off-time, I have worked on personal
apps that I some day hope to make successful in their own right, but those
that I intend to use regularly.

Flexible about availability, timeline, schedule.

Email me! Website: [https://www.gargs.nl](https://www.gargs.nl)

------
gigatexal
SEEKING WORK | Remote

What I offer: database expertise-as-a-service.

I’m crazy about databases both SQL and NoSQL. I began my career as a SQLServer
DBA and have since moved on to Data warehousing and general software
development. For everything from OLTP schema design And queries to complex
OLAP data warehouses let me handle the intricacies of databases and analyze
your query plans and indexes and schemas to get all the performance out of
your MySQL, Postgres, SQLite, CockrochDB, MongoDB, BigQuery, DynamoDB
databases.

As mentioned I’ve also a background in python and golang so I’ll be able to
get up to speed with your codebase and add database expertise as needed.

TL;DR - you have a project or a team and you need someone to inject some
expertise on the database layer I’m your guy.

[http://alexandarnarayan.com](http://alexandarnarayan.com)

~~~
gigatexal
Alex at alexandarnarayan dot com

------
jcconnell
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Honolulu, HI
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Google Apps Script, Linux, React, AWS / GCP / Heroku / Etc, Fullstack
      Résumé/CV: https://jcconnell.com/resume
      Email: jc@jcconnell.com
    

Experience with:

    
    
      - Automating workflows for healthcare providers
      - Integrating APIs for use in Home Automation / IoT
      - Building Python wrappers for easy API interaction
      - Connecting supply chain and inventory management software for realtime price and availability updates
      - Linux containerization and virtualization
      - Used ML frequency analysis and replacement to circumvent firewalls and deliver malicious payloads
      - Wrote a ML stock trading algorithm that implemented Q-Learning

------
myro
SEEKING WORK | Gothenburg, Sweden | Remote UX/Product designer

    
    
      I am an amplifier. You need to bring your skilled craft to the table for the project to succeed.
      I work on trust. You are paying me because you trust in what I do.
      I'd rather be challenged with innovation than model a project after something that already exists.
      Every project must be useful and good for the world.
      I'm honest and direct. You need to be as well.
      I work for your customers, so I sometimes side with them.
      I hand craft everything I make. No templates, no frameworks, no sub-contractors.
      I only work on projects where I believe you can succeed. 
      I go all-in on every project. You must as well.
    

Let's have a chat: myroslav.galavai@gmail.com

------
emilecantin
SEEKING WORK (soon) - Remote or central Québec, Canada.

Seasoned full-stack dev, currently specializing in front-end React (4+ yrs) &
GraphQL (2+ yrs) work.

\- You're a start-up looking to build your MVP, or just to temporarily fill a
skill gap in your team?

\- You're a bigger company looking to build a proof-of-concept for an internal
tool that your existing dev team can't / won't do?

\- You have a team with a lot of juniors that needs mentoring?

If you recognize yourself in one of these, let's talk. Email me at
emile.cantin@gmail.com. Next availability window in early December.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/)

Github: [https://github.com/emilecantin](https://github.com/emilecantin)

------
artkravchenko
_Location_ : Russia (available _worldwide_ , at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ ;
English proficiency is conversational).

 _Remote_ : Yes, I’ve been working remotely with a time zone difference of
_4–7 hours_ for more than _3 years_ already. I cover at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_
with close communication. For the _UTC+0_ time zone, I have an overlap of the
_entire_ working day.

 _Willing to relocate_ : Yes, if needed.

 _Technologies_ : JavaScript, React, Node.js, Webpack, Flow, TypeScript,
Babel, AST modification, CSS, SASS, Jest, Docker; also product analytics, back
end and DevOps experience (learn more on my CV).

 _Résumé /CV_: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

 _Email_ : contact@artkravchenko.com

_____

A front end & Node.js developer who is passionate about solving challenging
business and engineering problems and providing delightful UX and DX,
optimizing performance and designing infrastructure. An open-source
contributor.

Recently built a front end side of platform selling in _18_ countries and
cooperating with service providers from _42_ countries.

Increased conversions up to _12x_ , decreased bounce rate up to _11x_ ,
optimized performance metrics up to _6x_.

_____

Website: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/artkravchenko](https://github.com/artkravchenko)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom](https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom)

Telegram: [https://t.me/artkravchenko](https://t.me/artkravchenko)

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | FREELANCE UX/UI & PRODUCT DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UX/UI
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps. From SaaS startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• Design & UX/UI work in Sketch, Adobe XD, or Figma

• Front-end (HTML/CSS/JS) development

• Custom WordPress design & development

• App motion and animation

Email: hi@brendanho.com

------
newgrange
SEEKING WORK | Central Texas | REMOTE OK, TRAVEL OK

    
    
      Technologies: AI/ML, hardware-software co-development, networking, IoT
      
      

Note: Below are a few random items from what I have done in the past

AI/ML: Image analysis with custom Deep NNets - application specific, NLP, data
analytics, Google computer vision API, AWS Rekognition etc.

Hardware: FPGA / ASIC (SoC) bring-up, hw/sw co-development, help with ASIC/SoC
design/architecture.

Embedded: RTOS, custom bare metal system, ultra-low-power memory and resource
constrained system design. Interfaces such as PCIe, UART, SPI, I2C etc. on
various microcontrollers.

Networking: RF and wired protocol stack development, various wireless MAC
protocols

Cloud: AWS infrastructure and ecosystem components for large scale system
solutions

Languages: C, Python, Golang, Elm etc.

Email: nbp@fynestro.com

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Full-stack Developer

Location: Remote/UK/SF

Agency: Yes

Skills:

    
    
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Express, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB
      - Frontend: React, Vue, Gatsby, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Devops:  AWS, Heroku
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
     -  Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
    

Portfolio & Infromation: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

* Working on Publication & Media pipeline management solution

* Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance, won World (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

GitHub: [https://github.com/mobilefirstInc](https://github.com/mobilefirstInc)

------
hwwc
SEEKING WORK | Backend Services and Data Engineering

Location: US Remote: Yes

I'm a software engineer experienced in all parts of a data-analytics backend-
stack: from ETL to database design to web-API to devops. One of my major
projects is an analytics engine for web applications
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

I'm looking for a 10-20 hr/week contract writing robust, performant, and
ergonomic applications for processing and querying data.

Primary Skills: Rust, Linux, Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB, Postgresql

Production Experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
deepmodel
SEEKING WORK

Location: Germany, work world-wide

Remote: 100% remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TensorFlow, PySpark etc.

Résumé/CV:

\- multi-camera human sports activity tracking

\- manufacturing defect detection for automotive industry with Deep Learning

\- 3D indoor reconstruction using SLAM

\- mobile traffic anomaly/fraud detection

\- detailed CV upon request

\- best 3-6 months intense projects; no management positions at the moment

\- US clients via W8-BEN

Email: deepmodel (at) protonmail.com

------
polm23
SEEKING WORK | Tokyo | Remote

Need help with an NLP project? I've implemented several systems from scratch,
working with Japanese and English over the years, and can help you set
something up or improve your data pipeline.

My one-line open source resume: I added most of the Japanese support in spaCy
and have done some other work on it for the maintainers. I also have commits
in Gensim, NPM, and visidata.

Outside open source I worked in E-commerce for several years and have recently
been supporting work on a fashion search app as a continuation of that.

Resume:
[https://dampfkraft.com/resume.html](https://dampfkraft.com/resume.html)

Github: [https://github.com/polm](https://github.com/polm)

Contact: howdy@cotonoha.io

~~~
syllogism
He didn't ask us to post this, but I happened to see this so: Paul's great and
we definitely expect to continue working with him. We're hugely grateful for
his work on the spaCy Japanese support, and we've also worked with him on a
contract basis for another project in spaCy --- he was responsible for the
reduction in on-disk size introduced in v2.2.

I suppose we would have a selfish interest in Paul having fewer clients, so
that we'll have less competition for his time in future. But he definitely
deserves to do well, so I'm happy to provide a more detailed reference if
anyone's interested -- email me at matt@explosion.ai .

Briefly, Paul has a rare rounding of skills across practical NLP topics. His
working knowledge of both linguistics and machine learning is very fluent ---
like, he'd be able to look at your system output and say something like "The
relation extraction system is really struggling on light verb constructions,
so we need a bigger window or maybe an attention layer". But he also has very
solid engineering skills, and of course first-rate professionalism.

------
HorizonXP
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON | Remote Only

Full-stack developer, well-versed in React/Redux/Apollo/GraphQL, Python,
Django & DRF, Elixir, Postgres, Redis, RabbitMQ, InfluxDB.

I'm a YC founder currently working on my own startup, but I'm available for
work. I've worked exclusively with other YC startups (i.e. Luma, Instacart,
Plato, Validere, etc.), usually at the early-stage, providing CTO-level
guidance and leadership, managing entire projects to meet tight deadlines
within the chaos that is a startup. I thrive in environments where I can
provide mentorship to other engineers.

I have some time available to help out with any interesting projects you might
need help with.

E-mail me at xpatel @at@ pulsecode.ca. Looking forward to hearing from you,
even if it's just to chat!

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation. One of the first companies I worked with,
SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a
weekend. Then I spent a year helping them iterate on the idea. I spent a few
years at Rackspace building massively scalable cloud infrastructure and making
open source contributions to OpenStack. Then, I started as the first engineer
at a startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction
recovery and help with mental health issues. One of my freelance clients was
the University of Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and
handle some challenging performance issues. Another client is HealthJay, who I
helped to build an app to track seniors and detect falls. I built an Apple
Watch app for them, as well as a React Native app (which also detects falls),
a React back office app, and a Node backend.

I've got experience with:

\- React Native

\- React

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- iOS/Android native development

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
trajektorijus
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Lithuania

Freelance full-stack developer. Over 7 years of experience. Looking to
diversify my client base.

My ideal client is a Design/Ad/Marketing agency or a freelance Art
Director/Designer with a steady stream of small to medium size projects.

I am really good at building unique, high quality, reliable web apps fast!

My tools are up to date and yet reliable:
Vue.js/Nuxt.js/Sass/Wordpress/Shopify/Digital Ocean would be key buzzwords you
need to know. For a full list visit my LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadaskarpavicius](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadaskarpavicius)

Contact me @ [https://tadas.dev](https://tadas.dev)

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Northern Virginia | Washington D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 12 years of experience
building web apps. I work on everything from startup MVPs to internal tools
and refactoring legacy applications. Other services include coaching in the
areas of tech leadership, people management and recruiting.

Technologies:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, C++, API development, Postgres

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, React, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups using tools like Sketch and InVision

Website: [https://www.29fx.com](https://www.29fx.com)

Email: tony[at]29fx.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
paddyinpdx
SEEKING WORK | Portland, Oregon | REMOTE ONLY

Backend cloud engineer using Nodejs + Typescript. Looking for AWS-related
work, 10-15 hours a week, that plays to my skills and interests. I'm
especially interested in helping companies automate their infrastructure. I
know a lot about IoT, so if there are any IoT companies out there that need
some help, please let me know.

Tech: AWS IoT, Lambda, API Gateway, CloudFormation, CDK, SNS, DynamoDB,
Elasticsearch... pretty much everything related to Nodejs and AWS serverless
microservices with a focus on IoT.

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrick-
barnes-1172421/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/patrick-barnes-1172421/)

Email: pmbarnes@gmail.com

------
deevolution
SEEKING WORK | NYC | REMOTE

Freelance/Contractor full stack javascript developer with about 3 years of
experience. Frontend and UI/UX focused. Experienced with Javascript, React,
Vue, Node, and Python, Rapid Prototyping

I'm great at building initial functional MVP prototypes and have done so
successfully for 3 startups in the last couple of years on the side.

Most interested in working on projects in cryptocurrency/blockchain,
sustainability, health, food, data, and AI/ML

Resume: [https://gentrydemchak.com/](https://gentrydemchak.com/)

give my twitter bot a follow:
[https://twitter.com/BitcoinProgress](https://twitter.com/BitcoinProgress)

------
highcenburg
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Junior Fullstack Dev

I took my internship as a Remote Django Developer in a Web Development Agency
in the United States after teaching myself how to code. I want to gain more
experience through getting projects. I have the ability to design & develop
websites for specific niches like company websites, non-profit organization
websites, real estate websites, and much more. I believe I can complete
medium-sized projects for a reasonable amount of time.

Website: [https://icenreyes.xyz](https://icenreyes.xyz)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/vicentereyes0888](https://linkedin.com/in/vicentereyes0888)

Email: vgreyes@outlook.com

------
dj-tux
SEEKING FREELANCER - New Jersey, US - ROMOTE OK

We are an IT consultancy and we have developed a niche B2B SaaS web
application using django. We are lacking in house experience with stripe
billing and would like to hire someone to implement a django app which handles
the following responsibilities:

\- Login, Logout and Signup \- Stripe billing integration \- Stripe webhook
endpoint which uses celery to keep our database up to date \- email
confirmation and password reset \- update subscription or payment details

Any core functionality or styling are out of scope for this project. The focus
will be on correctness and best practices.

If interested, please email me at the email in my profile and include the text
"Stripe Integration" in the subject.

------
parasight
SEEKING WORK | Germany, Berlin or Remote

I am a freelance software engineer with 20 years of experience delivering
software, specializing in writing platform-independent code in modern C++.

Many of my previous projects dealt with audio often in distributed contexts. I
was involved in low-latency audio streaming, recording, processing and
playback as well as sharing of audio. I worked with audio on Linux, macOS, iOS
and Android.

Programming languages : C++ (11, 14, 17), C, JavaScript, Java (Android)
Libraries & frameworks: STL, Boost C++ Libraries, iOS SDK, Android SDK & NDK,
libcurl, libcares, libsamplerate, libsndfile, ALSA, Superpowered SDK Operating
systems: Linux, macOS, iOS, Android

Email: hackphonic (at) gmail.com

------
hnymz
SEEKING WORK | Data Engineer | Paris, France | Remote OK

I worked with startups in the ad-tech, and energy industries. Worked with RDF
data, web logs, text data, AIS, geolocation data and satellite imagery.

I engineered and developed key components for analytics and data acquisition
needs, as well as streaming and batch jobs that handle workloads ranging from
few gigabytes to multiple terabytes.

Some projects also involved Deep Learning for image classification and topic
modeling.

I care about producing robust, efficient, and maintainable solutions.

Core Skills:

● Batch and Stream Processing at Scale: S3/HDFS, Kafka, Apache Spark
(PySaprk), Apache Flink (Java)

● Programming Languages: Python (proficient), Java (familiar)

● Other : Elasticsearch, Redis, Airflow, Docker, Pytorch, Pandas, Rasterio.

TJM : ‎650 €

E-mail : ymz [at] fastmail.com

------
smithgeek
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Kansas City / Developer

I have over a decade of experience building software for large enterprises and
startups. I help small businesses build the software they need to maximize
profits. I can also help larger organizations build a plan for improving their
technical stack or getting their processes up to standards (CI/CD, code
review, code tear down, all as needed).

Sites:

[https://www.smithgeek.com](https://www.smithgeek.com)

[https://linkedin.com/in/smithgeek](https://linkedin.com/in/smithgeek)

[https://www.realtyvoice.app](https://www.realtyvoice.app)

------
omarsocial
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT-5) - Occasionally nomad from Europe

Senior iOS developer

I've been building iOS apps since the first SDK came out so I'm fluent in
Swift and Objectve-C as well. My country of residence is Colombia but I mostly
worked with US based companies. For some reason my work oportunities have made
expert on what some people may consider boring code,like:

* Integrating external devices to interact QR, NFC capture devices. * Migrate tons of legacy ObjC code to brand new Swift * Build SDKs to interact with devices/middleware

I can take on any iOS task as well, but those I'm particulary good at.

To see more details about my work just check my linkedIn:
linkedin.com/in/themobileworld

------
maxander
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Boston, MA
      Technologies: Python, C/C++, C#, Linux 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vCk9BIAJHF1hQnV071JxBZ6dGTR2Hb7G/view?usp=sharing
      Email: w.max.alexander@gmail.com
    

Six years of experience working as a bioinformatics engineer and looking to
explore new areas in the biotech space. My educational background includes
enough biology that I can read a paper and understand an experimental setup,
but my skillset is a strong mix of software engineering and data science; I
can build the two-way interface between your lab and the data center.

------
sophiechoi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Software Engineer

Location: Seoul, South Korea

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Vue.js, Jenkins,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Linux, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://choicode.com](https://choicode.com)

Email: Linked on my website

Language: Fluent Korean, conversational English

I am a software engineer in Seoul. I am looking for freelance software
engineering opportunities. In my current role at an AdTech startup, I worked
both on frontend web development (VueJS) as well as on our server's Java
backend involving large volume data processing with Redis and PostgreSQL. If
you are interested in working with me, please feel free to contact me.

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | Technical Content Writer

Remote (Worldwide, working from Central Time USA. I have clients from
California to Munich)

I am a technical content writer specializing in longform high-value
programming tutorials. I create the engaging content that your blog,
newsletter, or other publication needs.

Email: philip @ kiely . xyz

Full publication list:
[https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html](https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html)

Selected Post: [https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-
python/](https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-python/)

------
WD-42
SEEKING WORK | US (America/Los_Angeles) | REMOTE

I have 10 years experience developing and architecting full stack web
applications. I am super comfortable with greenfield projects or jumping in on
existing work.

Tech: Python, Django, Javascript, Vue.js, GeoDjango, Ionic, Postgis, Docker,
K8s, AWS, Heroku and everything that comes along with those and more.

I also have extensive experience writing software for the Astronomical
community.

[https://github.com/Fingel](https://github.com/Fingel)

[https://www.pedaldrivenprogramming.com](https://www.pedaldrivenprogramming.com)

austin@m51.io

------
juskrey
SEEKING WORK | Currently in USA, FL | REMOTE YES

-

Doing full stack heavylifting with Clojure/ClojureScript as a primary weapon
of choice. Experience so far in financial, maritime, media, social, gamedev,
CRM, online marketplaces, cryptocurrency/blockchain exchanges. Classic
vertical apps, distributed messaging and streaming systems, microservices. A
lot of Datomic under the belt. iOS/Android upon request.

Website: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co)

Email: stan@immute.co

Keywords: Functional, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, RabbitMQ,
AWS, NixOS, Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend.

------
bryceneal
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, CA | Full-Stack Engineer

Portfolio: [https://bryce.is/writing/code](https://bryce.is/writing/code)

\---

I'm a full-stack engineer with 7 years of professional experience at companies
like Amazon and NerdWallet. I have deep experience building web-applications
in React/Redux, as well as backend services in Node.js and Go. I have
experience working with databases such as Postgres and Redis, as well as
infrastructure on AWS.

Feel free to reach me at the email below. I'd love to chat about how I can
help you achieve your goals.

Email: brycedneal@gmail.com

------
JavaCloudPerl
Seeking Freelancer:

Immediate need project: Move a legacy business system written in Java from
Solaris equipment to Centos running on VPS on either Google Cloud or AWS.
Knowledge of Perl helpful (for various scripts although another language could
be used). Reply to this comment or email address in profile. After initial
move monthly pay for keeping things running, any updates etc. Strong sys admin
skills probably over java skills. Knowledge of DNS helpful.

(Note despite the email address this is for a legacy business that has been
around a long time and not a 'startup').

Remote only; any time zone.

~~~
nvseenu
Hi, Am interested with this position and available immedately. I have the
skills you need. Please take a look at my resume at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nvseenu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nvseenu/)

------
phitheta
SEEKING WORK - Stockholm, Sweden or Remote

I have 12+ years of experience building and maintaining web based
applications, 1+ years experience with scientific computing using Python.

Microsoft.NET (C#, LINQ, Entity Framework, ASP.NET-Webforms/MVC, ADO.NET, WCF,
WebAPI, Visual Studio), Microsoft SQL Server (SQL, Reporting Services)

Python (Pandas, Numpy, Matplotlib, Jupyter Notebooks), HPC using Python
(Slurm).

HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular.js, XML, JSON, RSS, Bootstrap.

Version Control (Git), Code Review, Maintenance, Web Hosting, Jira, Freedcamp,
Agile(Scrum)

And academic experience with C, C++, Matlab, Arduino, Raspberry Pi.

Contact: engineerkumarkiran -- gmail.com

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Remote | India | Django/Python developer

(Major) Skills: Python, Django, React, Hadoop, Cassandra, Postgres/MySQL, EC2,
S3

I specialise in, Backend/Python development — POCs, rapid prototypes,
load/performance testing etc.

Server side/DB performance optimisations & design to scale. Big Data
consulting

Find out more at Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Local or Remote

I'm Zack, a full stack Web developer specializing in web applications and
productivity tools. I have experience with Express (Node.js), Ruby on Rails,
Phoenix (Elixir), and Wordpress. On the front-end I have experience with
React/Redux and custom frameworks. I also built an automatic cat feeder and I
program a Macintosh Plus in my spare time (Think C).

I'm currently engaged in a few projects, but I'm happy to chat about your
projects or future needs.

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me) | z@zjm.me

~~~
atm0sphere
can you drop an email? :)

~~~
news_to_me
Good catch, thanks!

------
luovatek
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Web Application Development | General Coding

Several years of coding experience and some applied math background. Currently
I'm available for contract work.

Technologies: javascript/coffeescript/vue/node/mysql... additionally I have
some experience developing 3d web applications using BabylonJS.

Website: [https://luovatek.online](https://luovatek.online)

Email: tapio@luovatek.com

Recent work includes learning apps for young children: see
[https://www.sharpkids.online](https://www.sharpkids.online)

------
asaddhamani
SEEKING WORK | Remote - Worldwide (Based in India) Full stack web developer
with experience working with Node (Express, Hapi), Python (Flask, Django),
React, Redux, Bootstrap, ES6, Git, Rails, Meteor, Heroku, WebExtensions and
Chrome/Firefox extensions, SocketIO, Electron, Selenium/Puppeteer, etc.

GitHub: [https://github.com/dhamaniasad](https://github.com/dhamaniasad)

Resume: [https://www.asad.pw/about](https://www.asad.pw/about)

Email: dhamaniasad@gmail.com

~~~
bruceb
you site throws up error, ssl out of date I think

------
krstak
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Germany or Remote

I am an experienced software engineer with 10 years of professional
programming experience in building complex systems in a variety of
technologies. I specialize in web development, backend part and helping out
companies by automating their processes and integrating their businesses into
the web.

Main technologies: Java, Go (Golang), Spring, MySQL, Postgres, Docker,
Kubernetes, REST, gRPC, Grafana, GIT, Bitbucket, GCP

Website: [http://www.markokrstic.net](http://www.markokrstic.net)

Email: contact@markokrstic.net

------
timimsms
SEEKING WORK Talented full-stack web developer and technical founder with
significant experience in bringing ideas to life, scaling products, and
growing teams.

Recent projects built with: Ruby on Rails, Vue.js, Node, React, Python.
Proficient in many languages and frameworks.

\- - - - - - - -

Location: Scottsdale, AZ (US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timimsms/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timimsms/)

Personal Site: [https://ti.mims.ms/](https://ti.mims.ms/)

Email: tim@mims.ms

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the
kernel). I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to maintain any old
codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My country is going through one of its regular economic meltdowns, so my rates
are very cheap. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
jonnygoodwin
SEEKING WORK | Lancaster, PA | Remote

I help companies test, grow, and scale their sales channels. Running ads for
some fast-growing startups and small businesses. Technical Marketer and Front-
end Engineer.

Development-Related: \- React \- Gatsby \- SCSS, SASS, LESS, whatever \-
Wordpress

Marketing-Related: \- Conversion Rate Optimization \- Landing Pages \- UX/UI
\- SEO/SEM \- PPC \- Google Ads \- Facebook Ads \- Bing Ads \- Instagram Ads

Contact: jonny@venturelabs.io

If nothing else, I'd be happy to hop on a call and go over your current
advertising strategy. Just mention that you're from HN!

Thanks, Jonny

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who specializes in large-scale distributed systems and
streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Avro, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
camhenlin
Seeking Work | Oregon | Remote Only

I'm a full stack JS developer, leaning more towards back end. My github with
personal projects and open source contributions is here:
[https://github.com/CamHenlin](https://github.com/CamHenlin).

I'm looking for a short project such as fixing some gnarly bug you've got,
adding a specific server side feature, fixing a performance problem, etc.,
rather than serving an ongoing need. Shoot me an email at
camhenlinhn@gmail.com if you'd like to chat

------
pythonbase
SEEKING WORK | Pakistan | Remote

Have experience of web scraping, data mining and transformation. Can scrape
and transform data to various formats including CSV and XML. Also worked on
API based back-ends using Flask.

Services Offered: [https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-
services/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kashaziz/](https://github.com/kashaziz/)

------
modernresearch
SEEKING WORK - North Carolina, US - Remote, but happy to travel

Website:
[https://modernresearchconsulting.cmo](https://modernresearchconsulting.cmo)

Email: mail@modernresearchconsulting.com

Technologies: R (expertise in Shiny), Python (Flask), Plotly, D3, AWS, Stata,
SAS, GIS (ArcGIS and QGIS), Google Maps, Google APIs, general data
transfer/manipulation/validation/automation

Recently working on municipal asset tracking by integrating handheld barcode
scanners with inventory APIs.

Resume/CV: available on request

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, you can reach me at the e-mail
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / NodeJS / PHP

Location: Orange County, CA

Email: david@activatedapps.com

------
shinryuu
SEEKING WORK - Frankfurt, Germany or Remote

I'm an experienced software engineer working mainly with python. I've got
extensive experience working with Django, but happy to jump into any other
python framework.

I'm not afraid to work on frontend either. Though the speed of development
there is slower than working with python.

Most recently I've contracted for Fidelity and Green web foundation.

Technologies I've worked with: Python, django, vue, javascript, docker,
postgresql, flask, tornado

email: jonathan@argpar.se website: www.argpar.se

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
amit-bansil
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boston, MA | Remote or Local

I'm looking for 1 or 2 people to do some quick subcontract work on a CRUD app.
Tasks:

\- Creating a script to sync an Airtable.com base to a SQL database.
Distributed systems experience appreciated. You are welcome to open source
this.

\- Simple front-end Django spec work. Basically, given wireframes and already
implemented models create views/templates for minimally interactive forms and
pages.

Immediate availability greatly preferred (sorry). Email amit+hi@bansil.org

------
vmano
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Cleveland, OH | Developer + Designer

Top Rated on UpWork
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb](https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb)

Freelance only.

Over the past 10 years, I have developed and designed a wide range of websites
for businesses.

Photoshop, HTML, CSS, PHP, Bootstrap, SASS, JavaScript, JQuery, WordPress,
Laravel, Drupal

Some past work [http://vmano.com/715/](http://vmano.com/715/)

------
anon1m0us
SEEKING FREELANCERS:

1) 3D gaming developer with BABYLON.js experience

2) Web designer with CSS experience to make some existing sites look better.

3) Structural Engineer who can help me calculate loads, bending moments, etc
of 3D models.

4) A math/stats person with Sentiment Analysis and SQL/Relational Model and
tokenizing experience.

5) Canadian attorney experienced in employment law.

Remote only. Respond with contact details or have them in your profile and
which type of work above you can do and I'll contact you with more details.

~~~
vmano
Interested in #2 as well [http://vmano.com](http://vmano.com)
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb](https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb)

------
flyinglizard
SEEKING WORK | EST timezone | REMOTE ONLY

Anything and everything embedded: Android low level, BSPs for i.MX and other
application processors, custom ASIC bringups, and ton of Cortex-M experience.

You ship me your hardware and I make it work. I have a full high end lab on
site. Over 50 successful projects in the last decade.

Lots of experience with sensing systems (vision, IMUs and others). Mission
critical software. Azure IoT and Functions.

(even did work for two YC companies so far!)

C/C++/C#/JS/Python.

roee at rtcec dot com

------
fountstudio
SEEKING WORK -- Dev studio with immediate availability for a new project. A
few of our full stack engineers are available for a new project or to
individually augment a team (remote/contract preference).

\--

Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Significant experience with modern Javascript frameworks,
NodeJS, React, React Native, Angular, Python, AWS and more.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.fountstudio.com/work](https://www.fountstudio.com/work)

Email: JD {at} fountstudio.com

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK – Philadelphia based, NYC, DC, SFBA, Remote OK

Information systems developer and solutions architect. Functional programming,
Clojure, AWS, Databases, UI (React)

dustin@hyperfiddle.net
[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz/)

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 HRS/WEEK

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
benatkin
Seeking Work | Miami, FL | Remote OK

Full-Stack JavaScript/Python developer. Experienced freelancer. Experience
with React, Redux, MobX, Material UI, Flask, Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB. Familiar with Electron, React Native. Passionate about building MVPs.
Only looking for part-time and/or short-term projects at present.

[https://github.com/benatkin](https://github.com/benatkin) (email in profile)

------
vegancap
Seeking additional freelance work (remote):

I'm looking for some extra income and to keep my skills sharp, I can do about
12 or so hours a week. I've done quite a few projects successfully on the
side.

I have 5 years worth of experience with Golang, I've used AWS very heavily for
several years, also know React, Kubernetes. Looking for mostly back-end work,
happy to do front-end work if there are designs etc.

Email: ewan.valentine89@gmail.com

------
TaylorGood
SEEKING WORK | Orange County, CA | Remote: Yes

Visual Design, Brand Communications, Branding

From startups to CA Lottery, I have helped companies like Hyundai and Kia grow
their finance and dealership marketing to over 1.5M monthly customers and 10M
monthly page views by creating a consistent design language that speaks to
their audience.

Website: [https://www.brandtg.com](https://www.brandtg.com)

Email: tg (at) Taylorgood.com

------
ipeev
SEEKING WORK | Sofia, Bulgaria | Remote

Python, C++, Java, DB

Experience with: \- Creating booking engines for the online travel industry -

\- Implementing server side logic and mathematics for casino games, creating
simulations.

\- Programming Bots for monitoring and data collecting

\- Databases - PostgreSQL, Oracle

\- Data processing, migrations, statistical analysis, machine learning

\- Mathematics, Numerical methods, Computational 2D and 3D geometry

\- Creating Windows software for the metrology industry

An EU VAT registered company. Contact ipfr at astrei.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

i am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
nhgiang
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Location: Ho Chi Minh city
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python (Django, Scrapy, scientific stack), Go, C/C++ (GNUnet, Qt, game dev), Elixir, Rust (WebAssembly), Haskell, JavaScript (React).
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=18acEBCU7EBcE9mCNDS0qwEmikxxgwV1R
        Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com

------
01CGAT
SEEKING WORK | The Netherlands | Remote only | 16 hours a week

I'm the sole founder, owner, full-stack developer and systems engineer of
[https://www.wifimask.com](https://www.wifimask.com) and
[https://www.joostwebhost.nl](https://www.joostwebhost.nl).

I'm available 16 hours a week for your most difficult puzzles.

------
amaralDaniel
SEEKING WORK | Brussels, Belgium

A Junior Mechanical Engineer with 1-year experience in the automotive
industry. I have a Masters with a specialization in Project and Production.
Focused and hard-working, I'm looking for an opportunity to develop my skills
in the industry as well as project management.

Relevant skills:

\- Technical Drawing

\- Continuous improvement

\- Lean Manufacturing and 5s

\- Conformation, machining, welding processes

\- Hygiene and safety

\- CNC Command

Languages: Portuguese, English, French

Email: angelapinto03@gmail.com

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Pasadena / Los Angeles)

\--

Targeted support to existing projects, teams, and codebases. 20+ years
experience, 50+ clients, 100+ projects

\- Project Rescue

\- Crisis Intervention

\- Mentoring

\- Code Review

\- Due Diligence

\- Code Review, Forensics, and Analysis

\- Development Cost Estimation

\- Architecture, Refactoring

\- Refactoring

\- Modernization

\- Bug Hunting, Profiling, SWAT Coding

\--

TECHNOLOGY

Full stack apps and IOT/embedded: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, C, C++ Android,
Java, Kotlin, PHP, Laravel, node.js, express, Ruby, Python

[https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

andrew.palumbo@gmail.com

------
DrNuke
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, Western Europe time, from Italy

15+ years experience as an R&D engineer (mech and nuclear eng, cae/fem,
mechatronics for small robotics, materials science, industrial data science,
python) and consultant (as a facilitator or accelerator for novel industrial
applications through their startupping journey).

More info and contact from the LinkedIn in my profile. Thanks.

------
imagination
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL USA | Remote: Yes

Front-end: Javascript, AngularJS, CSS/Sass, HTML5, EmberJS

Back-end: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS , ExpressJS, Redis, Sidekiq

Devops: AWS (EC2, S3, Route 53, DynamoDB, RDS), Heroku, Ngnix

Test: Protractor, RSpec, Selenium

A full stack software engineer with expertise in AngularJS, NodeJS, EmberJS
and Ruby on Rails.

Website: [https://www.welovecode.co](https://www.welovecode.co)

Email: hello@welovecode.co

------
haseeb1431
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Stockholm, Sweden
      Technologies: Python, C#/.NET
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1n9rvnqc9D8bs19mT_tfDlRedhAsS3Jv6qD86Fat6RFY/edit?usp=sharing 
    
    

I have 9 years of software development experience in the Industry. Currently
doing my masters from KTH and looking for freelance work

------
quotz
SEEKING WORK

Lead Gen services, finding prospects and their contact info. I get the data
from Crunchbase, AngelList and LinkedIn, but I can work with other websites
too. Its all automated, and depending on where the data is gathered from it
can take from a day to a weeks to scrape all the data, usually outputting 1000
contacts.

Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Biz dev, lead gen, sales research

Email: andrej.kocevski.15 [at] ucl.ac.uk

------
juoemeka
SEEKING FREELANCERS | REMOTE | MULTIPLE ROLES

CareerMove helps professionals earn an income without a full-time job by
connecting them with short term gigs in firms ranging from startups to Fortune
500 companies.

If you are interested in the backend, frontend, and design positions, please
sign up here: [https://careermove.io](https://careermove.io)

~~~
doublerebel
Hello, I only see two gigs listed on the site. The rest seem to be blog posts?
The Edit Profile button is not working for me on Chrome on Pixel 2, is the
mobile site unfinished? Please add some details about how this is supposed to
work!

Best regards, a longtime freelancer and consultant.

------
dimm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML5, CSS3

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
skunkworker
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY (MDT Timezone)

Experienced fullstack Ruby on Rails developer

Skills:

\- Senior Level Ruby on Rails, primarily backend RESTful APIs

\- Postgresql/MySQL/Redis

\- VueJS for front-end JS with Typescript

\- AWS Lambda (Using Go for low-memory operation)

\- Docker

\- Linux (Usually Ubuntu or Alpine for VPS)

Recent Products:

Built out a Intercom-like chat widget with easy installation onto websites.
Used Rails/Postgres/Redis with a VueJS/Typescript/Webpacker frontend.

Location: MDT

Contact: john [at] consyse.com

------
ovebepari
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | CONTRACT OR PART TIME PREFERED | SOUTH ASIA | CS
UNDERGRAD

Technologies: GNU/Linux, Python, C, C++, Core CS (Networking etc) Work
Experiences: Mostly on Backend Web technologies (PHP, Flask, Django) and
System Administration

Github: [https://github.com/ovebepari](https://github.com/ovebepari)

------
jules27
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | Multiple Roles - Designers, Social Media
Managers, Copywriters

Almaday matches experienced freelance creatives with fresh companies looking
for design help.

Join us at [https://almaday.com](https://almaday.com). It's free to join -
we'd love to have you on our platform.

------
andbberger
SEEKING WORK - 'full stack' deep learning, US - remote

As in, you tell me about your product, I tell you if I think DL can help and
how. If there's a fit, I'll develop a DL stack for you: data ingest and
munging, warehousing, model development, hyperparameter optimization, fine-
tuning, deployment. Everything.

Email: my username at gmail

------
throwaway_react
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Immediately

Technologies: ReactJS, Django, Numpy, Scikit, Pandas

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B68Me4oAD65RWkxLMFlGQ2NvWC0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B68Me4oAD65RWkxLMFlGQ2NvWC00M2ZLUGNEcXJGeERkLWYw/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: anoopemacs AT gmail DOT com

------
DVassallo
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, USA | REMOTE ONLY

Anything AWS. I worked at AWS for 8 years (Nov 2010 - Feb 2019) and I know the
important AWS services inside out. I can help set up AWS infra, audit an
existing AWS setup, give guidance on AWS services, help with IAM
configuration, set up CI/CD, etc.

$300/hour. 10 hours available each month.

Email me: daniel@encrypted.dev

------
braunshizzle
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: Ontario, Canada

14+ years experience as a full stack developer, working with companies in all
sizes and teams of sizes 1-500+.

Skills: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs.

Contact: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

~~~
imeyou
Hey Braunson, are you open for fulltime roles and if Waterloo would interest
you? This is for a space startup, with NASA award-winning developers, Earth
observation scientists, big data and unicorn startup veterans who come from
ten different countries, where I feel you would be a great value on the team!

~~~
braunshizzle
What's your email? Is this remote?

------
programmarchy
SEEKING FREELANCER | Austin, TX | Remote OK

Looking for a mid- to senior- Android developer to take on a part-time
contract creating new features for an existing app (Java) in the crypto space.
Solid hourly rate. Open to moonlighters, but would prefer to build a long term
working relationship. Message me on Keybase Chat for details.

~~~
Alex_tech
Hello there,

Hope you are having a great week!

I have been working as an android developer with 4+ years. Completing jobs
according to client's requirements is not only my duty but its my necessity.
Client satisfaction will be my first preference. It's important to me to build
long term relationships with clients, so I am primarily looking for long term
projects. I am flexible with my working hours and am happy to work closely
with any existing freelancers you work with.

Skills & strength: Android [Java & kotlin], Spring boot, Google maps
integration, Firebase Integration, Social integration, Project management
tools [Jira, Asana, Trello], Localization, XMPP Chat, etc.

I have been an established with an excellent track record for the best
customer satisfaction. I have never compromised on the quality and the
services provided to the customer. I believe in keeping the customers happy
and providing them with products at a very competent price.

Hereby I would like to share few links which showcase my expertise of Android
app development, so please go through it.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tozaiiexch...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tozaiiexchange.products&hl=en_IN)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sports.nha.gam...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sports.nha.game)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.thesmar...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.thesmartlink&hl=en_GB)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.PayCaddy](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.PayCaddy)

I believe that I can be a great asset for your firm to provide excellent work
with very competitive rates. Awaiting your response soon.

Thanks & Regards,

Alex B. Android Developer alex.techcronus@gmail.com

------
jjjbokma
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | REMOTE ONLY

Experienced Perl programmer, and skilled Python programmer. Resume:
[http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-
bokma-...](http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-bokma-
resume.pdf)

------
jbk
SEEKING FREELANCER | Paris | Remote welcome. Local possible.

Looking for a developer that can write ASM (assembly) code for ARM (we have
needs for x86 too); the work is mostly NEON code.

Previous experience doing those things is a requirement, though.

Email: jb -- videolan.org

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Customer Success
Specialist | Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $52k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers. Our mission is to make the
most extensive map of all search data from all engines. Accessible via an easy
to use, well thought, and carefully crafted API. We value transparency
tremendously. Both internally and externally.

We are looking for a Customer Success Specialist that can help show some love
to our customers.

Main tasks are interacting with customers, helping them solve issues they
encounter, open tickets on GitHub if it's not solvable, invoicing, reaching
out and following up, and light sales. Experience in customer support, sales,
programming, Ruby, Javascript, proxies, APIs, SaaS, B2B, or Browser Automation
are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HackerNews.

------
darkotic
SEEKING WORK | Tampa, FL | Remote Preferred

Senior Backend PHP Developer with over 15 years experience on enterprise level
applications and services that scale. Recent work I enjoy most is building
APIs and modernizing legacy code. Let me help you fix your incomplete or
broken projects.

Email: brujah@gmail.com

------
thomersch_
SEEKING WORK | Cologne, Germany | Remote

Available as part-time consultant for your data problems: Data processing,
Databases (esp. PostgreSQL), Optimisation, Visualisation, Geographical Data,
GIS

Website: [https://thomas.skowron.eu](https://thomas.skowron.eu)

------
gremlinsinc
SEEKING WORK | Cedar City, UT | REMOTE (No Relocation)

PHP/Laravel, Node.js, Python/Django, Vue, Postgres, Mysql, ML (rake+nltk),
AWS/Devops, Linux.

I've done some work on keyword extraction and ranking via ML. I've also done
tons of crud apps for clients.

Rates are $60/hr.

Contact: patrickwcurl@gmail.com

------
ihoafw8932
SEEKING WORK

Ex-Amazon Engineer. I specialize in building and improving AWS cloud
solutions.

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Preferred

Website: [https://www.platorsolutions.com/](https://www.platorsolutions.com/)

Email: platorsolutions@sent.com

------
elamje
SEEKING WORK - Austin or Remote.

I’m John, I’m a full stack developer with experience doing C#, SQL server, and
JavaScript. I am passionate about Clojure, React, and willing to work with any
tech stack really!

I am available to begin as soon as possible!

------
nbaksalyar
SEEKING WORK | UK or REMOTE

Senior Rust engineer with experience in compilers, distributed systems,
networking (including decentralized networks), native libraries & APIs, and
performance optimization.

Email: nikita.baksalyar@gmail.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
kiraken
SEEKING Work

Location: Tunisia Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML (Jade) - CSS (SASS/LESS/SCSS) - Javascript - Angular -
jQuery - Vue - Typescript - Backbone.js - React

Résumé/CV: www.Aladinbs.com

Email: Aladin.bensassi@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app consultant

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web or mobile project from concept to delivery._

I've assisted well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX design.

\-----

Previous experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python,
PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, React, WordPress,
Django), mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud
hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation (performance,
security & SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 25K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
lanceLA
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE or Los Angeles | Los Angeles, CA

Skills: Java, Python, SQL, Full-stack development, AWS

I have several years experience and have worked for a variety of clients.

Email in profile.

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK | Remote, US-based (Mountain time zone/UTC-7)

Location: Denver, CO, USA

Travel: Negotiable availability for occasional onsites. No relocation.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/)

GitHub (though my history is mostly owned by other companies):
[https://github.com/arubis](https://github.com/arubis)

Tech:

\- Languages: Ruby/Rails, Elixir/OTP, HTML/Haml, CSS/Sass, SQL, HCL, bash,
zsh, Powershell

\- Systems and Services: GNU/Linux (many distros) and virtualization thereof,
Apache, nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, CNS, OpenSSH, OpenSSL, vulnerability
mitigation. Can work with Windows as needed, but prefer not to have this be my
primary work relationship with you.

\- Cloud services and infrastructure/deployment management (DevOps): AWS (EC2,
R53, VPC, S3/Glacier, CloudFront, IAM), GCP (GKE, IAM), Heroku, SaltStack,
Terraform, Docker, Packer, Vagrant, Capistrano, some Kubernetes.

\---

Hi there! I'm Dylan. I'm excited to help you (and your team, as applicable) to
grow, to build, and to ship. I genuinely enjoy listening to, and deepening my
understanding of, your needs; working with you to design and develop
appropriate solutions; and putting them out into the world. In a pinch, I'm
happy to help your growing company migrate from Heroku onto AWS.

Technically, my specialization has been around developing and deploying Ruby
on Rails applications and the infrastructure underpinning them. My deep
experience with systems and networks-cum-DevOps well predates the term
"DevOps", going back about 20 years.

In terms of industry, I've long worked with social impact-focused
organizations, particularly in education and healthcare. I'm professional,
well-exposed to the particularities in these markets, and pragmatic regarding
business needs in the social impact sector.

My recent projects include designing and building the backend for a push
messaging service utilising Twilio, plugging AWS Translate into a Rails app to
machine translate content, encapsulating parts of a source code build pipeline
within Docker containers, and incrementally improving the deployment pipeline
for an Elixir/Phoenix app.

Let's have a conversation to see if we can find ways to help each other get
better. I look forward to hearing from you.

dylan+hn -at- arborealstudios com

------
technics256
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany & San Diego, CA | Remote

\------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm a mobile and web developer with over 10 years experience with a focus on
healthcare applications.

I've created and deployed mobile and web apps that are used in demanding
healthcare environments by physicians, and am well versed in speaking with
customers, understanding requirements, and building them in an effective
manner.

I've created machine learning models in Tensorflow and productionized them
utilizing GCP and AWS.

\------------------------------------------------------------------

Technologies:

* React Native | Expo | Redux | Swift iOS | React | GraphQL |

* TypeScript | ES6 | Swift | Python | Flask | Keras | Tensorflow 1.14 | PyTorch

* AWS: DynamoDB, CloudFormation, gRPC for streaming, and AWS security for specifically healthcare related applications.

* GCP: Compute Engine, Cloud AI, NLP models, datalab

-> Design: Motion Graphics | After Effects| Adobe Premiere | Sketch

I'm also experienced at motion graphics and creating slick demo videos using
Adobe After Effects and Adobe Premier: bit.ly/swyftintro

Tl:Dr I can do a lot, from mobile to front end, design and graphics with a
focus on Healthcare applications. :)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenlizcano/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenlizcano/)
Email: stephen@lizcano.dev

------
siwatanejo
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1.5+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well; with Pulumi and RedShift)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 3months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-projects, or other
additional part-time job (because resting is important).

